
USPS patent for reliable blockchain voting system - olivermarks
http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=20200258338.PGNR.&OS=&RS=
======
Fjolsvith
This was filed in February last year. Is it possible they have a working and
tested system?

------
satisfaction
Why is this being patented, it should be public domain.

~~~
Fjolsvith
To prevent it from being hoarded, I suspect.

